# marlin or savage 17hmr



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Which is a better gun, the savage 93r17 or the marlin 917v?*​
Marlin 917v133.33%Savage 93r17266.67%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

which one should i get?


----------

